

Show HN: Cyber Hacker – Hacking Simulator for iOS - nsigma
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cyber-hacker/id980884110

======
nsigma
Hi guys! We would like to share with you some work that we finished recently.
Hope you enjoy it.

Cyber Hacker is a game designed to simulate a complete hacking experience.
Steal files, attack servers, create viruses, do Social Engineering and much
more!

Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you!

